# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Am I Getting Chicken?

## HawkTheSlayer

Walked into one of the independent Associated Food Stores in the area yesterday to get my elixir of life( yea, beer too), poke chops. I got to looking around and whole fryers were on sale for 47 cents/lb! I haven't seen whole chickens that price in decades(only leg quarters). I was skeptical, so I bought only one,in case they were rotten. I checked all of the other AG stores ads out and sho nuff, they all had fryers at 49cents. I have no idea why this store had them for 47cents. 
My chicken was fine when I cut it up and I went back and got four more today. I was embarrassed to get more. A 5lb chicken cost about $2.40!!! 
These were vacuum sealed Sanderson Farms chickens. Not some off brand. 
If they have any left early tomorrow morning, I'll go get some more. Then I'll drive to a larger store about 15 miles away to get some more, too. 
I just finished cutting them up, seasoning them, and packing four mixed pieces in a ziplock to freeze, so all I've have to do is cook them when I take them out of the freezer. 


I hope they aren't some salvage bird flu chickens!!!!!

----------

potlatch (04-07-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Hot damn, Louise always was my favorite Mandrell sister. 
image.jpg

----------

Pepper Belly (04-19-2016)

----------


## syrenn

if they are vacuum sealed...why not just freeze them that way? They will survive in the freezer longer that way.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> if they are vacuum sealed...why not just freeze them that way? They will survive in the freezer longer that way.


Lololol! 
Thats the point, syrenn. Chickens or any kind of meat product are an endangered species in my freezer. I don't even freeze them in freezer bags. They go so fast , I use storage bags to freeze which are cheaper. 
A coonass can cook his ass off. 
Right now, I'm cooking leftover BBQ chicken I pulled from the bone(had three pieces left from last night) and put in a pot with a bag of knorr rice sides, some butter and two cups of water. Quick and easy. 
It's great to have all your dinner ready to cook when you get home. That's why when I have the free time, I trim, cut and season everything. 

No doubt, if your not going to use them right away, I most certainly recommend freezing them whole.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

You can freeze anything once and in a deep freeze it will last frozen for about 6 months.

So this gives you a 6 month food supply as long as you can keep it frozen.

If they were frozen before and you refreeze them they will rot within a month or two in the freezer.

About the only way to preserve them safely while not knowing the history for the meat is to can them cooked and store them that way.

Canned meat will remain preserved for about a year.

You cannot successfully go overboard on storing meat of any kind.

Meat is best eaten soon after it is killed.

----------


## potlatch

Yum Yum Hawk, let us know when the big cook-out is.......hehehe  :Smile:

----------

Jen (04-07-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

My habit for eating meat is to buy it as fresh as possible in as small quantities as possible, cook it all as soon as possible, and reheat the leftovers the next day and then day after.  I only do long term freezing when I shoot a buck deer or a pig during hunting season.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yum Yum Hawk, let us know when the big cook-out is.......hehehe


I'm so glad I passed all that slaying business on to you. I want you to know. I don't discriminate. I like white and dark meat. Especially breasts and thighs. 

Im looking into a turnaround in that area. If I decide to take it on, we'll have a Pah-Tay with my deceased, non flying cousins. 
\\ //

----------

potlatch (04-07-2016)

----------


## potlatch

> I'm so glad I passed all that slaying business on to you. I want you to know. I don't discriminate. I like white and dark meat. Especially breasts and thighs. 
> 
> Im looking into a turnaround in that area. If I decide to take it on, we'll have a Pah-Tay with my deceased, non flying cousins. 
> \\ //


Lol, was teasing - as you know. I'm glad you got such a good deal and chicken is good cooked any kind of way. I finally got my husband used to things cooked in large enough amounts for a couple of days. I don't like to cook!!!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yum Yum Hawk, let us know when the big cook-out is.......hehehe


About 15 years ago, leg quarters sold for 39 cent/lb here. They came loose and ice packed in 40lb cases or you get them bagged in 4/10 lb co2. I preferred the loose ice packed. Either way, a cases of legs and thighs cost $15.60 regular price for 40 lbs of chicken. 

They were a regular sale item and just about every other week you could get them for 29 cents/lb. 
One Mardi Gras, I had invited dozens to my house , as I live on the parade route. I borrowed a huge barrel pit from the bank I keep what used to be my money in and bbq'ed for everyone. Even peeple on the street. 

Leg quarters were on sale for 19cents/lb. $7.60 for 40 lbs of chicken. I bought three cases, put two in the freezer and put 40 lbs of chicken on the  big pit!!

Damn charcoal like to broke me. Lol!

----------

potlatch (04-07-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Lol, was teasing - as you know. I'm glad you got such a good deal and chicken is good cooked any kind of way. I finally got my husband used to things cooked in large enough amounts for a couple of days. I don't like to cook!!!


I love to cook. Could stand up all day. Wanna see a deal? See next post. Lol.

----------

potlatch (04-07-2016)

----------


## syrenn

> Lololol! 
> Thats the point, syrenn. Chickens or any kind of meat product are an endangered species in my freezer. I don't even freeze them in freezer bags. They go so fast , I use storage bags to freeze which are cheaper. 
> A coonass can cook his ass off. 
> Right now, I'm cooking leftover BBQ chicken I pulled from the bone(had three pieces left from last night) and put in a pot with a bag of knorr rice sides, some butter and two cups of water. Quick and easy. 
> It's great to have all your dinner ready to cook when you get home. That's why when I have the free time, I trim, cut and season everything. 
> 
> No doubt, if your not going to use them right away, I most certainly recommend freezing them whole.



omg... a coonass! 

Laissez les bons temps rouler!"


do ya save the bones and make stock?

----------



----------


## syrenn

> About 15 years ago, leg quarters sold for 39 cent/lb here. They came loose and ice packed in 40lb cases or you get them bagged in 4/10 lb co2. I preferred the loose ice packed. Either way, a cases of legs and thighs cost $15.60 regular price for 40 lbs of chicken. 
> 
> They were a regular sale item and just about every other week you could get them for 29 cents/lb. 
> One Mardi Gras, I had invited dozens to my house , as I live on the parade route. I borrowed a huge barrel pit from the bank I keep what used to be my money in and bbq'ed for everyone. Even peeple on the street. 
> 
> Leg quarters were on sale for 19cents/lb. $7.60 for 40 lbs of chicken. I bought three cases, put two in the freezer and put 40 lbs of chicken on the  big pit!!
> 
> Damn charcoal like to broke me. Lol!



alright.... huge trick to charchoal!!

home depot and lowes.... memorial day, forth of july and labor day..... a double pack goes on sale for less then the cost of a single.

stock up!!!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> omg... a coonass! 
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler!"
> 
> 
> do ya save the bones and make stock?


I'm ashamed to admit I don't syrenn. I usually make stock out of shrimp heads. 
Tonad et Zeclare! Mai's ca c'est Bon, oui !

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> alright.... huge trick to charchoal!!
> 
> home depot and lowes.... memorial day, forth of july and labor day..... a double pack goes on sale for less then the cost of a single.
> 
> stock up!!!


Hell, pecan wood is plentiful and free here. 
I just didn't understand the logistics of cooking forty pounds of chicken in batches for two seperation parades, hours apart. Cooking the chicken all at once would have been fine. 
This is why they make crown royal and Jose Cuervo.

----------

syrenn (04-07-2016)

----------


## potlatch

> About 15 years ago, leg quarters sold for 39 cent/lb here. They came loose and ice packed in 40lb cases or you get them bagged in 4/10 lb co2. I preferred the loose ice packed. Either way, a cases of legs and thighs cost $15.60 regular price for 40 lbs of chicken. 
> 
> They were a regular sale item and just about every other week you could get them for 29 cents/lb. 
> One Mardi Gras, I had invited dozens to my house , as I live on the parade route. I borrowed a huge barrel pit from the bank I keep what used to be my money in and bbq'ed for everyone. Even peeple on the street. 
> 
> Leg quarters were on sale for 19cents/lb. $7.60 for 40 lbs of chicken. I bought three cases, put two in the freezer and put 40 lbs of chicken on the  big pit!!
> 
> Damn charcoal like to broke me. Lol!


Yeah, sad when the charcoal cost more than the food! You sound like a fun kindof guy Hawk, bet you have lots of friends!  :Smile:

----------


## syrenn

> I'm ashamed to admit I don't syrenn. I usually make stock out of shrimp heads. 
> Tonad et Zeclare! Mai's ca c'est Bon, oui !



omg.... for shame!!!! What kind of coonass are you that does save the bones for stock!!! I actually just picked up 1 1/2 pounds of chicken feet to add in with my bones tomorrow. 

but shrimp shell and head stock....divine!!!!

----------



----------


## michaelr

> Walked into one of the independent Associated Food Stores in the area yesterday to get my elixir of life( yea, beer too), poke chops. I got to looking around and whole fryers were on sale for 47 cents/lb! I haven't seen whole chickens that price in decades(only leg quarters). I was skeptical, so I bought only one,in case they were rotten. I checked all of the other AG stores ads out and sho nuff, they all had fryers at 49cents. I have no idea why this store had them for 47cents. 
> My chicken was fine when I cut it up and I went back and got four more today. I was embarrassed to get more. A 5lb chicken cost about $2.40!!! 
> These were vacuum sealed Sanderson Farms chickens. Not some off brand. 
> If they have any left early tomorrow morning, I'll go get some more. Then I'll drive to a larger store about 15 miles away to get some more, too. 
> I just finished cutting them up, seasoning them, and packing four mixed pieces in a ziplock to freeze, so all I've have to do is cook them when I take them out of the freezer. 
> 
> 
> I hope they aren't some salvage bird flu chickens!!!!!


The wife and I find sales like that on chicken. We buy them out. No problems so far. Now if I could get ribs like that.....

----------


## syrenn

> Hell, pecan wood is plentiful and free here. 
> I just didn't understand the logistics of cooking forty pounds of chicken in batches for two seperation parades, hours apart. Cooking the chicken all at once would have been fine. 
> This is why they make crown royal and Jose Cuervo.


yeah...well..some of us aren't so lucky as to have all of that lovely free wood.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> yeah...well..some of us aren't so lucky as to have all of that lovely free wood.


I completely understand. I relate a lot of personal stories that are both embarrassing and hilarious. Many of those stories originate from about five years ago when  I moved in with a mentally disturbed liberal woman in Everett, wa. I know youve missed most of those posts. Most are sad, but some are hilarious. 
She was a vegetarian. She ate some dairy and loved fish with no salt or seasoning. She would not let me cook meat in the apartment and I once had to take her to the emergency room because she " smelled" bacon inside the apartment. I swear. 

So i bought this coleman propane grill that I would use to cook on the deck. It was 99 dollars and a fold up propane camper but it had a thick, plated cast iron grill that got hot. It was really a steak searing pit but the thickness of the grill was very conducive to pots and pans. It wasn't like a barred grill. 

I would sit out in the freezing cold on the deck cooking a pot of beans and ham hocks on my pit with those little propane canisters. A five gallon bottle was out of the question in the apartment complex.  I also cooked her a pot of beans(or anything) without meat or salt, separately. 


Now this crazy woman would get up during the night and "sleep eat". I shit you not. She would eat everything I cooked with meat out of the fridge. Never touching the food I cooked for her without meat or salt. She'd leave a mess in the kitchen and accuse me of getting up during the night and leaving the mess. Did I mention she was an angry woman?  Lol. 

So after a cupla months the pit gets gunked up and needs to be burnt off. I turned the heat on high and left the top down to get the pit super hot to burn off all the crap. I never even opened the top like I would do here to get a good burn off flame going. I shut it down after I finished and the next thing I know the fire department is at the complex. Stupid liberals. 

The last straw, @syrenn, was when she was sleep eating one night and came back to bed talking shit with a knife in one hand and a fork in her other hand. I quickly jumped out of bed at two am disarmed her. 
It was time to head home. I miss the beauty of the PNW and the Puget sound and I met many sane people there. 
But I sincerely believe mental illness is a big issue there. Many like to blame it on the weather. 
No reflection on you or anybody in particular. I still have some extraordinary friends from my experiences there.

----------

Pepper Belly (04-19-2016)

----------


## syrenn

> I completely understand. I relate a lot of personal stories that are both embarrassing and hilarious. Many of those stories originate from about five years ago when  I moved in with a mentally disturbed liberal woman in Everett, wa. I know youve missed most of those posts. Most are sad, but some are hilarious. 
> She was a vegetarian. She ate some dairy and loved fish with no salt or seasoning. She would not let me cook meat in the apartment and I once had to take her to the emergency room because she " smelled" bacon inside the apartment. I swear. 
> 
> So i bought this coleman propane grill that I would use to cook on the deck. It was 99 dollars and a fold up propane camper but it had a thick, plated cast iron grill that got hot. It was really a steak searing pit but the thickness of the grill was very conducive to pots and pans. It wasn't like a barred grill. 
> 
> I would sit out in the freezing cold on the deck cooking a pot of beans and ham hocks on my pit with those little propane canisters. A five gallon bottle was out of the question in the apartment complex.  I also cooked her a pot of beans(or anything) without meat or salt, separately. 
> 
> 
> Now this crazy woman would get up during the night and "sleep eat". I shit you not. She would eat everything I cooked with meat out of the fridge. Never touching the food I cooked for her without meat or salt. She'd leave a mess in the kitchen and accuse me of getting up during the night and leaving the mess. Did I mention she was an angry woman?  Lol. 
> ...


lol... can i laugh now? The ER thing is hysterical!!!  

What were you thinking man???? moving in with a vegan naiz? Are you nuts? Im glad you left and surprised you put up with that for so long....

Sadly.. her story is pretty common here with people who wont even hear of meat....

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> lol... can i laugh now? The ER thing is hysterical!!!  
> 
> What were you thinking man???? moving in with a vegan naiz? Are you nuts? Im glad you left and surprised you put up with that for so long....
> 
> Sadly.. her story is pretty common here with people who wont even hear of meat....


I guess I was feeling sorry for her. She didn't really interact with her family and especially disliked her father because he was conservative and had absolutely no respect for her mother. Mind you, she was 51 years old at the time. I've never eaten so much shit or been so patient in all my life. 
I thought, with a little patience and love, I could get her to look at things realistically and meet me somewhere close to the center. 

Unfortunately, her issues ran deeper than I could have ever imagined. 


Now now you can laugh.....!!!!!!
I was such a dumbass!
I compare these types of people to people in a nudist colony. 

"If you wear no underwear, you'll never change"!

----------


## Lawrencebrown

I am totally agree with syrenn post. I would like to suggest you to freeze them for few hours.

----------


## Pepper Belly

So how did all that chicken work out for you, @HawkTheSlayer?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> So how did all that chicken work out for you, @HawkTheSlayer?


Awesome. I still got six whole chickens in the freezer. Most of the stores run their sales from Monday to Sunday but I drove about 15 miles away to the east bank of the Mississippi River where an Associated store runs their sale from Wednesday to Tuesday. So I got two extra  days to grab some more. Couldn't beat it(the chicken). A five pound fryer for $2.45. Guess what else I bought ova dare?
Poke Chops!!!!!!!
boneless pork loins were $1.88 lb. sliced. I bought some with the bone too. They also had some really large, nice 12-20 count head-on shrimp for $5.99/lb. I bought five pounds, and deheaded them making a stock with the heads. 
When red visits, I'll peel the tails, butterfly them and fry them in Zatarain's lemon fish fry. 
I can hurt myself eating fried shrimp and shrimp/crawfish stuffed poke chops.

----------

Pepper Belly (04-19-2016)

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> My habit for eating meat is to buy it as fresh as possible in as small quantities as possible, cook it all as soon as possible, and reheat the leftovers the next day and then day after.  I only do long term freezing when I shoot a buck deer or a pig during hunting season.


Does that mean the ones you shoot out of season you eat right away?   :Icon Rendeer: 

I never had really thought about it, but for some reason I didn't think hunting would be legal in CA.   :Thinking: 

I imagine it is highly regulated outside of the normal hunting grounds like Oakland, LA, etc.  :Cool20:

----------

